# Bites The Neck Of Smaller Dogs



## lroberts (Apr 12, 2010)

My GS is about 6 months old now and has done great. She listens to all her commands within our yard, house, and mostly on walks. Shes a very good dog and I am very proud of her. However I have noticed that with certain smaller dogs she will go after their neck and not in a nice way. My mother in law just got a golden doodle and my GS will grab her ears and then rip at them. Not good. If I tell her to knock it off and pull her back she listens but the second I let her go shes back at it again. Also when we goto the dog park she will do the same thing sometimes. Again its only with certain smaller dogs. And of course shes knows in th dog park that shes harder to catch to correct. I am thinking of moving to an e-collar which I do feel are a good tool as long as they are used correctly.

I am just wondering if others have ran into this issue and what did you do to correct it.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi. You might have seen my post from last week where my one year GSD injured our English Bulldog by doing the same thing. He is fine but it took me several days to calm down about it because he had marks on his face and ears where she pulled and tugged and bit. Everyone who responded to my post said that GSD play rough and love to pull each others ears and bite each other and look like they are hurting but not. Maybe your dog is doing the same thing.


----------



## lroberts (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah shes not doing it to be mean. I mean I can tell its only play however its too rough and she does not seem to understand that.

Also with dogs like a golden doodle, they will sit there and allow it.

She needs to learn that this is not acceptable so I need to find a way to stop it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo does the same thing to my Doxie. I work very hard on the "leave it" command. When I see the Doxie has had enough, I'll tell Hondo to "leave it". It is taking some time, but we are making progress. 

Hondo will actually step on her and stand there. I think he truly thinks that she is his personal squeaky toy.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

When we had the old girls, they'd bite and chew on each others necks all day long. No one ever got hurt, one time a tooth got stuck in a collar but before I got there it popped loose. 

They never broke skin, just played. 

I think it's kinda how they play. When a human goes to tackle someone, they got midsection usually, or back, dogs to toward the neck.


----------



## lroberts (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah she plays with bigger dogs and thats fine of course but my concern is the little ones. I think you said it right... "his personal squeaky toy.".

Thats exactly how she see's it as well. I do not think she looks at some of these smaller dogs as dogs but rather a toy.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My (she's little over 3 months old now) puppy is doing the same thing with my male dog. She is already biting his neck and hanging on it. She also likes biting into his ears. It's play and I am glad that Yukon is such a good boy and doesn't bite back. 

He tried to play with her today in the shepherd kind of way but that was too much for the puppy. Doesn't mean that she stops biting his neck though...


----------

